# transportation



## TomKar2 (Feb 19, 2012)

When we live in Portugal for about two years, we do not want to have a car. When we visited Portugal and Italy we found we could get around well with public transportation, something Americans are not known for. We want to live in the Coimbra area. Is it feasible to be without vehicle there and can we get to the coast?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My personal opinion is no, a car is really a neccesity, can you get to the coast, without one, yes about an hour Coimbra to Fig de Foz, any other coastal town would really need very careful planning as very few have rail links and by bus or coach would reguire several changes if services actually meshed or even available. 
Even more depends on what you mean by Coimbra area and where in that area you intend to be.

National, International, Regional trains CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version)

National Coach Services RNE

Regional Bus & Coach services you need to go to each Region or Camra or Juntas web site e.g Sítio Web da Camara Municipal de Coimbra - Inicío then SMTUC


----------

